# Wigs & Edges!!! Beware!!



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to start a thread talking about the main techniques u ladies have on protecting ur edges under ur wigs!!

Ladies wigs are great (esp if u are hair lazy) BUT please take care of ur edges....I think without proper care they can do more harm than good...

After going to the wig store today and watching many youtubes I've been seeing a LOT of thin edges...

My edges were already thin (almost gone ) so I'm trying to be EXTRA careful now that I'm wearing wigs and I want all my wig wearing sisters to do the same...

*So what are u doing to protect ur edges?!?*

Some advice:

1. Combs are not always needed so take them out if you feel secure doing so

2. Oiling the combs before putting them in ur head helps

3. Lace fronts be CAREFUL a lot of that lace is sharp and will do major damage

4. Also be careful with the glue and tape IMO anything glue near edges = disaster

5. Oil/condition edges nightly or whenever they feel dry

6. If u ain't going out let ur hair rest -> TAKE OFF THE WIG!!

7. Don't forget about ur hair under the wig

Any other suggestions or techniques u have for ur edges would be appreciated...let's rock the wigs and still have edges after!!

1. I oil with JBCO nightly (well atleast when I rem)
2. Keep my edges mositurized bc the caps can cause dryness
3. Dont bother with braiding my hair under (bc I like to mositurize and seal and undoing braids is time consuming) I usually do like 4-6 (my hair is thin) plaits and pin them up 

HTH


----------



## Sieda (Oct 8, 2009)

If you sew clips on your fall/lace/half wig. CHANGE THEM every few months. The padding from the clips (PIC1) wear off and will DAMAGE your edges (see my latest blog pic)


I use combs like this (PIC2) in all my lacewigs now (that I wear behind my hairline). This type of comb is really gentle. I made the switch ~3 months ago and notice wonderful progress! My only issue now is smoothing... I am now over trying to blend the textures. I seriously don't care anymore and just worry about protecting my own hair while looking as decent as possible.


----------



## winnettag (Oct 8, 2009)

Good post, excellent advice!
These things are very important!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Post OP and beautiful hair btw.  This post if right on time for me, when it gets cold I definitely wear more wigs than compared to when it is warm outside.

I do a lot of the same things.  I do cut the combs out of my wigs now, and just anchor them on with a few bobby pins. I think half wigs are way more gentle on my edges, compared to full wigs.  I don't even bother with wig caps because they feel so umcomfortoble and feel like they are sucking all moisture form my edges, lol.

On the rare occasion I rock a  full wig I put a silky headband around my edges like this..
http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wigshalf-wigs--lace/full-wigs/headband005.html

IA the lace on the SLF can be a little scratchy, I ususally just leave out my baby hair and blend over that way the wig is not right on top of my edges.

I oil my hairline before I slap on a wig, and put a dab of conditioner on my nape- which I got that tip from Starronda- thanks girl.

The second I come through the door that wig is off.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great post, thats why I have to alternate my styles so often because my edges are already thin and I am scared of wearing my half wig more than 1-2wks straight. I have not found any BSS full wigs that look good on me. I have a few real lace wigs but I hate the adhesive routine

Selfstyled... girl that lace on the BSS lacewigs are so hard, I brought one and only wore it 2 days even with applying behind the hailrine.


----------



## genesis132 (Oct 8, 2009)

this thread is right on time...I just took my twists out yesterday and will be wearing wigs for a while before putting my twists ext back in...anyhoo I have some very expensive lace wigs that I sewed combs into. I plan to braid my edges going around the entire perimeter of my head and then braid the remaining hair in cornrows going back. I'm hoping that this will bring relief to my edges...thanks for the tips thus far.

OP, where did you find those type wig combs?? The BSS in my area all have cheap flimsy .99 cents, metal thingy combs.


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great thread!  How are you ladies wearing your hair underneath your wigs? 

I prefer about 8 plaits but it looks bumpy when I wear my wig.  For me, straight back cornrows make for a smoother look when wearing my wig but I use megatek and want to keep the megatek as far away from my hair as possible.  

I also find it diffficult to moisturize all my hair in cornrows.  I feel like I'm only getting the top layer.   I also feel like the ends of my cornrows are exposed making them more susceptible to damage.  

Any suggestions?  I dont use a wig cap, they are too tight for me.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 8, 2009)

Genesis- try Sally's either store or website, they sell a nice wig clip, that has a rubber coating part on it

Sophisticated- Which brand have you tried? I have found that some brands lace is harder than others. I could not stand the lace on the Beverly Johnson lace wigs, but the Sensationnel lace does not bother me at all. 

Underneath wigs I just braid my hair into one braid.   That way when my hair is loose I can moisturize it.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 8, 2009)

Under my wigs I keep my hair cornrowed and under a wig cap. I oil my entire hair line with castor oil daily

I remove the wig clips and instead use large bobby pins for support


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 8, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> On the rare occasion I rock a  full wig I put a silky headband around my edges like this..
> http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/wigshalf-wigs--lace/full-wigs/headband005.html



thats a good idea I was thinking using the wrapping strips (that salons use 2 wrap hair) but this sounds better does it have a velcro closing or look like a reg head band...and where did u get it??


----------



## foxee (Oct 8, 2009)

BC2/4/06 said:


> Great thread!  How are you ladies wearing your hair underneath your wigs?
> 
> I prefer about 8 plaits but it looks bumpy when I wear my wig.  For me, straight back cornrows make for a smoother look when wearing my wig but I use megatek and want to keep the megatek as far away from my hair as possible.
> 
> ...



I cornrow my hair and use one of these:







They're weaving caps and they're not as tight as wig caps, however they seem to keep my cornrows flat.  And because it has holes in it, you have some ventilation.   I'm wearing a half wig right now.  I clipped out the combs and sewed in some wig clips, 2 in the front and 2 in the back.  I wear the weave cap right behind the hair I leave out for the half wig.  Then I attach the half wig to the actual weave cap using the clips.  The clips sort of grab onto the edge of the weave cap in the front and back, so they're not attached to my hair.  Surprisingly it's very secure.

Hope that helps!


----------



## andromeda (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been wearing a half wig for about two months.  I took Msa's advice and stick too using hair pins to secure my wigs and lubricating the pins in castor oil.

I haven't been taking the best care of my hair underneath my wig, but now that I've joined the PS challenge, I'm focusing on doing so.   Underneath the wig, I normally wear my hair in 6 vertical cornrows and 1 horizontal cornrow from ear to ear.  I really like this style and hopefully it will allow me to moisturize and seal properly, as I'm reticent to do regular braids - I hate looking bumpy.  I normally don't wear any sort of cap  - it's just sort of awkward since I'm wearing a half wig.  I wonder if it would be better to wear a regular wig cap or some kind of satin/silk bonnet underneath?


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 8, 2009)

SimplyBlessed said:


> thats a good idea I was thinking using the wrapping strips (that salons use 2 wrap hair) but this sounds better does it have a velcro closing or look like a reg head band...and where did u get it??


 

It's just a regular headband.  It is polyester or nylon, but definitely not cotton.  I buy them from Sally's but have seen similar ones in Claire's.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Since I've been wearing headbands and scarfs as a headband.  I try not to attach the comb.  It hurts actually.  I hate the wig scarf because it's tight on my head and I already have migraines and my sinuses have been off their rocker.  The wig doesn't fall off and I always moisture before I put it on and make sure my hair is completely dry.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> I've been wearing a half wig for about two months. I took Msa's advice and stick too using hair pins to secure my wigs and lubricating the pins in castor oil.
> 
> I haven't been taking the best care of my hair underneath my wig, but now that I've joined the PS challenge, I'm focusing on doing so. Underneath the wig, I normally wear my hair in 6 vertical cornrows and 1 horizontal cornrow from ear to ear. I really like this style and hopefully it will allow me to moisturize and seal properly, as I'm reticent to do regular braids - I hate looking bumpy. I normally don't wear any sort of cap  - it's just sort of awkward since I'm wearing a half wig. I wonder if it would be better to wear a regular wig cap or some kind of satin/silk bonnet underneath?


 
wearing a bonnet under my wig...good idea as oppose to the wig cap


----------



## darlingdiva (Oct 8, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Great Post OP and beautiful hair btw. This post if right on time for me, when it gets cold I definitely wear more wigs than compared to when it is warm outside.
> 
> I do a lot of the same things. I do cut the combs out of my wigs now, and just anchor them on with a few bobby pins. I think half wigs are way more gentle on my edges, compared to full wigs. I don't even bother with wig caps because they feel so umcomfortoble and feel like they are sucking all moisture form my edges, lol.
> 
> ...




The bolded is so true of me too!!!

I have two wigs--a workout wig & a regular wig.

Before I put on either of them, I put a dab of Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion on my edges & I seal w/ an Ayurvedic oil.

Also, I wear a satin bonnet under my wig.


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 8, 2009)

This is why I baggie when I wear wigs; I cornrow or twist my hair with some leave-in/oils; baggie and stocking cap, then the wig.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 8, 2009)

I ALWAYS take the combs out and use bobby pins/clips instead. 

I wear half wigs.

As soon as I get in the house, the wig comes off.

I moisturize daily and DC once a week.

I dont wear cornrows just two big plaits and then I undo them to moisturize at night.

I've been wigging it for 4 months and I havent had any problems with my hairline. My mom even noticed how full my hairline looked.

I did want to try a full wig but I'm scared. I also VERY scared of lace wigs.

ETA: I did experience a thin spot at my temple where I was placing the bobby pin. I would suggest alternating where you place the pins but I think the best thing is to wear the wig ocassionally. I shouldnt have been wearing it everyday for months.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice ladies...I just felt the need to bring attn to this b/c it seems like the big thing is wigs now and I can already see the toll they are taking on a lot of ladies...

I've even heard of ppl shaving off their hair line 

keep the suggetions coming ladies...


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 8, 2009)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Thanks for all the advice ladies...I just felt the need to bring attn to this b/c it seems like the big thing is wigs now and I can already see the toll they are taking on a lot of ladies...
> 
> *I've even heard of ppl shaving off their hair line *
> 
> keep the suggetions coming ladies...



for real? wow..


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 8, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> for real? wow..


 
Well those that wear lace fronts a lot...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Oct 8, 2009)

... All I do is make sure I have conditioner, moisturizer or oil on my hair. But my hair is BKT'D at the moment. I do deep treatments when I do wash.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Man I  LHCF family!!! I'm debating on wigging it up when I remove my extensions to give my hairline a break. And I know the one time I wore a full wig it was irritating!!! Mainly bc it was 100 degrees outside, it was synthetic, and it had the Chinese bangs. I'm aiming on finding a great quality half wig and cornrowing mine underneath. I use oils with mine ( using an applicator tip bottle and massaging my scalp) 

But if I get a full wig maybe I'll try the satin bonnet underneath to protect and even the clips y'all mentioned


----------



## Starronda (Oct 8, 2009)

This is what I do!



yaya24 said:


> Under my wigs I keep my hair cornrowed and under a wig cap. I oil my entire hair line with castor oil daily
> 
> I remove the wig clips and instead use large bobby pins for support


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Oct 9, 2009)

Wigs are like my sister lol! I cornrow my natural hair wet cause I hate combing it dry now add moisturizer when I'm done and profective healthy ends Shea butter or a thick butter cream on the ends of the cornrows and seal with either olive castor or coconut oil and add a temple balm to the edges and combs I been using dr mirical temple balm lately and my hairs growing good


----------



## Letta (Oct 9, 2009)

my edges broke off moreso because of how I sleep but also because I wore a wig cap that would slip back b/c i didnt always keep my hair cornrolled under my wig and the wig would rub out the hair on my edges.  So my edges are lik a TWA

now I don't wear my wig as much and I dont wear my wig w/o my hair being braided under it.

The lace on one of my wigs wasnt cut close enough and I didn't properly take care of it so it was starting to shed and that didnt help my edges

I would advise if you do have lace fronts to make sure its properly cut and make sure you are putting it on and taking it off right or it can damage the lace and ur hair


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks ladies..these tips are really great...the simplest steps can make or break your hairline (literally)erplexed

I will be rocking halfwigs ..maybe a whole wig too this Winter as a way to protect my hair, keep my hands out of my hair & keep my head warm 

So far I have removed the combs .they tend to snag & they are just not neccessary IMO .. I am using bobby pins but I might look into those wig clips (with the rubber of course)

last week I had my hair in conrows underneath the half wigs and I tried to wash, co-wash, condition but I never felt like I was getting to my scalp .. so I just took down the cornrows and plan to wear large individual braids underneath and see how that goes...when it's time to wash i'll just do it in sections and rebraid afterwards....since I'll be wearing curly & afro textured wigs for the most part I am not worried about the lumps from the braids showing...

I plan to stay on top of moisturizing my hair everyday (still trying to figure out the best products/ingredients to use) and I plan to wear a silk bonnet or cap of some type underneath or nothing at all..I find those regular wig caps to be too tight & they suck moisture out of my hair...those weave caps do look interesting too, might check that out as well..

Keep posting tips ladies..this will help so many avoid the pitfalls!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks so, so much for this thread ladies! I plan on wearing half wigs and the occasional full wig during the winter season this year to give my hair a break.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Oct 13, 2009)

Letta said:


> The lace on one of my wigs wasnt cut close enough and I didn't properly take care of it so it was starting to shed and that didnt help my edges


 
this is soooo tru if the lace is not cut str8 across it can be very ugly for ur edges!! 

so use good scissors and cut it str8!!


----------



## YankeeCandle (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so envious of all of you who can fit hair PLUS a baggie PLUS a cap underneath your wig.

I can barely get a HALF wig on over half my (thin curly haired) head. 

People are usually shocked when  I tell them my head is super-sized in terms of inches in diameter. But it really is. Whenever I buy a sun hat for vacations, I have to buy a man's ugly-styled khaki hat  because all the pretty stylish hats are made for the "Average" sized female head. 

I have missed out on so many beautiful half wigs and almost all possible full wigs because of this problem. 

And no, regular headbands from CVS, Claire's, or Sally's hurt me and all wig caps and durag caps pop off my head within seconds! 

BTW, Self-Styled, you are a wig inspiration. I read your posts for weeks before deciding to join LHCF myself. You taught me a lot about half wigs without your knowing! Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 26, 2009)

I now have wig breakage ... 
the first few inches of my hairline looks like a twa
Thank you for this thread ...


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 21, 2010)

great thread.
bumping


----------



## GraceV (Mar 8, 2011)

bump...might be wigging the next few weeks.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Mar 9, 2011)

Great tips! I wear wigs for most of the winter and I follow most of these suggestions, especially not using the combs. I find that if the little bungee cords in the back (for lack of a better term ) are tight enough, my wigs are pretty secure.


----------



## Tiye (Mar 9, 2011)

Good tips.


----------



## cmw45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone else have additional tips or regimens:?

 I have been wearing my full wig (from the BSS...lurve her) for a month now and I haven't noticed any damage to my hairline. I currently wear a brown satin bonnet underneath that matches the color of my scalp; not that it's important since it's a big curly wig. Underneath the bonnet my blow dried hair is braided up. I was co-washing/detangling once a week and reabraiding but after reading this thread I need to come up with some type of daily moisture routine.


----------



## ebonyseas (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone been able to baby their edges back to life?


----------



## ebonyseas (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumping it up!


----------



## Charla (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanted to find a way to protect my hair and edges when wearing whole wigs and phony ponies. I usually wear half wigs which I always wear a satin bonnet under. This time I bought a short wig (because it's hot!), but it's a full wig, and I didn't want it to wreck havoc on my edges or my nape, especially since my nape is very fine compared to the rest of my hair. I still wear a satin bonnet under it to protect the rest of my hair from the wig's netting. This whole wig is human hair Sensationnel Bump Wig. Style Fab Fringe. Color Champagne. The pony is the one in my profile pic.
For the phony pony, I hate the way the netting is sitting on my hair when I have to draw it in. The netting is just so rough. So here's what I did.


1. Cut out all combs from wigs and ponies. My pony is attached with hair pins. My half wig fits snug and I secure it with a stretchie headband. My full wigs fit snug so I don't need combs in those either.
2. Used an old slip (the kind you wear under dresses). I chose one that was really silky smooth and I knew my hair wouldn't get caught in.
3. Cut the pieces to size for whole wig and sewed slip to front edge (sew all the way to cover ear tabs) and back edge (still have access to expansion straps). For the pony, I expanded the pony as wide as it could go and sewed a circular piece of slip material to completely cover the netting. If I were really thinking, I would have completely covered the edging of the netting on the half wig. But I'm not too worried about it because I rarely wear the pony.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 9, 2011)

do you have to wear a wig cap under a lace front wig? can you just wear a satin scarf?


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 9, 2011)

this thread is ironic because I thought I could use the lace front to stretch relaxers and grow my edges back...


----------



## ebonyseas (Aug 10, 2011)

Wigs are a great ps, but damage to your edges can sneak up on you. Thanks Charla for providing more tips.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2016)

BUMP Anymore tips for protecting your edges when wearing wigs?


----------



## happycakes (Aug 18, 2016)

If the lace front wigs are taking your edges out try the following:

half wig supported by bobbie pins
crochet wigs
ditch the wig and wear large braids for a month and repeat until desired growth is achieved

Bumping for more idea.


----------

